# needing advice (loooong post, sorry in advance!!)



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I am in no way an expert and other are sure to chime in but the bunny hop thing sounds like there is a problem with the hips (dysplasia). I think I'd be taking her to the vet for conformation. I'm sorry I cannot help you with the food. Best of luck.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Putting on muscle mass vs. putting on weight is your real dilemma. I can think of some things you could feed that would probably induce her to eat and put on weight, but I doubt that will help your situation. 

I would schedule the in person consult with the specialist, ultimately to see if his visual inspection increases his concern about her as you mentioned, but officially to discuss an eating and exercise plan for putting on the desired muscle mass. I'd take a detailed log of what you are feeding and the type and duration of exercise that she is getting and get him to commit to a timeframe for re-evaluation based on you following the prescribed diet and physical therapy.

If he can't personally recommend something, he should be able to have someone else in his practice put something together. Sometimes I think we have to jump through a million hoops to prove to them that we listened to what they "diagnosed" and have complied but it still isn't working. Otherwise they just assume they are still right but we are lying about the home care provided. 

Not out of malice of course, just sadly out of dealing with lots of awful pet owners.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the problems your girl is having. This may be way off base, but has she ever been tested for Addison's? Her coordination and weight and energy issues do sound troubling. I hope you can get things resolved for her soon.:clover: 

Properly Diagnosing Addison’s Disease and Your Dog’s Treatment Options - Whole Dog Journal Article
Something’s wrong with your dog but you’re not sure what. She seems listless, her eyes have lost their spark, and she just seems “off.” You might notice intermittent muscle weakness, tremors, and an inability to jump into the car or onto a sofa. Or your dog frequently ignores her dinner, vomits, or has diarrhea. These vague symptoms, which may improve and then return, could stem from a dozen canine illnesses – or they might point to Addison’s.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I would be concentrating on nervous system disorders than skeletal. Though musculature and auto-immune diseases would also be on my list of things to look into.

Ataxia varies greatly, both in symptoms and in causes. Has she always been like this(uncoordinated/stumbling/toe walking), or did it suddenly show up, or was it gradual?

Has she ever had any tick bites? Lyme's can cause wonky nervous system issues.

What about family history concerning seizures?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I was also thinking neurological or a seizure condition as a possibility. So worrisome, hope the OP gets a diagnosis and treatment plan before long.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am sorry that you are going through this, and I understand how frustrating your situation is.
And you know it could be so many things, so I will not venture a guess, but what I will suggest is that you need to find a really excellent diagnostition - I mean not only a good vet, but pretty much a genius - I only happen to know of one such Vet and he is my dogs dermatologist - I only wish that he could be their regular Vet!
And I know it is not easy finding a Vet like that, so what I would do is go to your closest large scale/ specialty hospital - that is where you will find a large team of experienced specialists and young minds , where perhaps together they can get to the bottom of this!
That being said, in order to build muscle, extra protein is needed, so I would add pure protein to her diet instead of the canned food which has a lot more then protein. Also I would focus on isometric types of exercise, for example supervised balancing on a wobble board, or if there is a canine water therapy facility near you, that would be great.
Wishing you the best of luck and hoping that this is a manageable issue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Something is wrong with your pup. I am so sorry . I would take her to see the vet in person, maybe you could video her for the members here. We have lots of breeders that know much more than I do ect. 

Search out " Satin Balls" to put some weight on your girl. Never heard of a dog yet that did not gain on them. Keep up posted.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

One of my standards had a problem with heartworm meds. She had to have joint pain and couldn't stand up or move well 24 hours after monthly heartworm pills. This would go on for about 2 weeks then she'd be back to normal. I finally made the connection by noting it on the calender. My dogs now get daily heartworm pills now. Try increasing the fat content of her food, many foods do not have enough fat for active dogs anymore. Good Luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your girl. Have you considered sending her xrays to have them assessed? They have three independent vets (radiologists) read the xrays, and it can be quite a surprise the difference between what an average vet sees and what they see. We have had our vet say she felt two of our dogs hips would be OFA good, and they came back excellent, so something to think about.

I was going to recommend satin balls as well, but until you are certain she is not dysplastic, I'd be very careful not to get too much weight on her. The extra weight will only make matters worse.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Desiree said:


> One of my standards had a problem with heartworm meds. She had to have joint pain and couldn't stand up or move well 24 hours after monthly heartworm pills. This would go on for about 2 weeks then she'd be back to normal. I finally made the connection by noting it on the calender. My dogs now get daily heartworm pills now. Try increasing the fat content of her food, many foods do not have enough fat for active dogs anymore. Good Luck!


But in some dos increasing the fat can cause pancreatitis ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Wobblers?

Degenerative myelopathy would also be a concern, but signament isn't right - its generally seen in older dogs.

If she isn't "sore" I would get a neuro consult. If you feel she is actually sore, has she had joint taps?


----------

